# Buster, a good boy to the end



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

It's been a while since I last posted… Buster has been on a steady decline for a few years now but he really went fast since Christmas.

He was 16, and has seen me through a divorce, a remarriage and an emigration to NZ. He was crazy, chaotic and full of energy up until the last year or so.

In June he was diagnosed with lymphoma. He was losing interest in walks, deaf and has been going rapidly more blind. We made the call once he started to struggle to breathe and suffered from incontinence.. we have been taking him out 6 times a day but the care requirements were getting too much for all of us, including him (he would refuse to leave the deck some days) - the joy was gone.

I wasn't ready for this… but he was. I am heartbroken, he was my soulmate. I hope I did right by him to the end..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss, but 16 happy years to remember, when the grief passes. x


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Oh I'm so, so, so sorry. You were so lucky to have him in your life, but he was also lucky to have you. Take care.

ETA: I'm McKenzie - new account.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sad 

Sorry for your loss.

He was a lucky boy to be so loved.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, you did the best thing for him. What a beautiful boy. What breed was he?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

teddylion said:


> So sorry for your loss, you did the best thing for him. What a beautiful boy. What breed was he?


He was a working type Lakeland terrier. Always active and always busy!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this @grumpy goby. He's had so many adventures over the years with you. I hope you are ok & remember all the fun times you had together


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm really sorry to read about your little lad, Buster. What a lovely boy. Through all the ups and downs you have had he always loved you. The photos you have posted and many others you have will always be reminders of him. But most of all he will always have a place in you heart. Thinking about you at this sad time.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks all, Iv been a member here for a big chunk of his life (as Savahl, then GG when I switched accounts) .. and have always come for advise and help and found it! I haven’t been so active in the last few years as he declined and our adventures moved to more short casual strolls, but I have always checked in to see how everyone is doing (I am a pro forum lurker!)

This community has been invaluable for me. I don’t think I will be getting another pet for a while as my heart heals but if and when I do.. no doubt I will be coming here for advice!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I rarely come onto this section. It upsets me far too much,but I saw Busters name and couldn't let it pass. 
So sad to read this, Buster was one of my PF favourites and I feel as if I've known him since he was a young naughty (as terriers should be) cute young man.

My heart goes out to you. He must have left a massive hole in your life


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful boy. Sweet dreams Buster xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> I rarely come onto this section. It upsets me far too much,but I saw Busters name and couldn't let it pass.


Am the absolute same

So sorry to hear of his passing, he was just a fun loving dog


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

rona said:


> I rarely come onto this section. It upsets me far too much,but I saw Busters name and couldn't let it pass.
> So sad to read this, Buster was one of my PF favourites and I feel as if I've known him since he was a young naughty (as terriers should be) cute young man.
> 
> My heart goes out to you. He must have left a massive hole in your life


Thanks Rona it means a lot! xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Buster.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Just going to brain dump cos I am struggling a lot. The house seems empty. We moved to NZ with no-one but ourselves and buster, and now its just us 2 its too quiet.

I am working from home, every time I go downstairs I expect to see him at the bottom look up wagging his tail at me. My sofa looks out to the deck where he would spend hours resting in the cool shade, or poking his head through the bars to people watch. The garden seems pointless without him. We went for a walk past the beach he loved and would rush down to and look back to us for permission to jump in the sea on a hot day. He was always at our feet, following us about watching us, even when he slept he would be in inconvenient places - the walkways - so he could keep one eye on what’s going on..
Every part of my life revolves around him and now we both feel lost.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Just going to brain dump cos I am struggling a lot. The house seems empty. We moved to NZ with no-one but ourselves and buster, and now its just us 2 its too quiet.
> 
> I am working from home, every time I go downstairs I expect to see him at the bottom look up wagging his tail at me. My sofa looks out to the deck where he would spend hours resting in the cool shade, or poking his head through the bars to people watch. The garden seems pointless without him. We went for a walk past the beach he loved and would rush down to and look back to us for permission to jump in the sea on a hot day. He was always at our feet, following us about watching us, even when he slept he would be in inconvenient places - the walkways - so he could keep one eye on what's going on..
> Every part of my life revolves around him and now we both feel lost.


I was the same when I lost Alfie, my whole life was to look after him, even when it became a tie in the end. While it was a relief it was also traumatic and empty.
Do give yourself time to grieve, there's no time limit, and 6 years after losing him, I can still get pangs of anguish about losing my sunshine boy.

I decided I didn't want another, though circumstances have landed me with an older Golden, you being so much younger, may one day need another dog in your life. I had 5 before I decided I couldn't face saying goodbye again!

When did you actually lose him?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

rona said:


> I was the same when I lost Alfie, my whole life was to look after him, even when it became a tie in the end. While it was a relief it was also traumatic and empty.
> Do give yourself time to grieve, there's no time limit, and 6 years after losing him, I can still get pangs of anguish about losing my sunshine boy.
> 
> I decided I didn't want another, though circumstances have landed me with an older Golden, you being so much younger, may one day need another dog in your life. I had 5 before I decided I couldn't face saying goodbye again!
> ...


Officially… Monday, but honestly "Buster" went about 6 months ago.
He was fine up until about May, still running about a bit and playing. Slower than a young dog but more lively than most at 15/16! People still mistook him for a much younger dog.

He was diagnosed with lymphoma, he had tumours around his glands on his neck and was on palliative care for that. He went deaf about a year ago and the last few months his eyes were failing him… as a result he was very nervous walking about - he kept walking into things and was flinching at anything that moved. Gradually he's played less, moved less, slept more. We haven't been able to encourage him to play for a while now.. and his tummy was so so sensitive the slightest change would upset it . We had to keep him put of the kitchen cos he was licking the floor obsessively and making himself sick (maybe from the floor wood varnish?? Not sure). He could only manage ten min walks and even then he didn't want to go, but his bladder and tummy issues meant we were taking him 6 times a day and even that was not enough at the end.

By this weekend his breathing was laboured, and he was pacing and whining a lot.. I think he was in too much discomfort, so we knew it was time before something catastrophic went wrong. But his rapid decline this year has meant I have known it was coming. I hoped I was more mentally prepared for it!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Officially… Monday, but honestly


So new and raw



grumpy goby said:


> But his rapid decline this year has meant I have known it was coming. I hoped I was more mentally prepared for it!!


You never are, it's impossible


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about Buster. Through thick and thin for sixteen years. Good boy x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss @grumpy goby


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss…I remember his younger days…
Run free beautiful boy!


----------

